# Search - Matching Options



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Why doesn't "regular" Search have Matching Options like FAQ search? See below:


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

This might be more appropriately asked at vBulletin's site as it's their software and that's how they laid it out.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks Mike,
I took a look in their forums, and found this thread that is similar to my situation:
Implementing "Exact Phrase" Match for Search

Here's my situation: I've been looking for TiVo apps to include in a list. Within the list, I've been including a link to threads (if present) about the app here on TCF. I performed a search for Galleon in TiVo Home Media Features & TiVoToGo, using "Search Titles Only", and came up with 194 results. Result #43 is "Galleon 2.5.1 Is Now Available", so I start a new search using "Galleon Is Now Available" (sans quotation marks), and come up with the same 194 results. If I search only for "Is Now Available" (again, sans quotes), I come up with zero results. Surrounding my search terms in quotes has no effect, other than term changing to "Is*Now*Available", and still zero results. What am I doing wrong?

Follow-up question(s): Is "fulltext search" enabled in "vBulletin Options -> Search Type", and if not, can it be?

Thank you!


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

orangeboy said:


> Follow-up question(s): Is "fulltext search" enabled in "vBulletin Options -> Search Type", and if not, can it be?


Yes, it is...although as you've discovered, vB searching is still less than perfect.


----------

